# Window Trim Clips from Original Parts Group



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought a set of the repro window clips for my 65 Tempest and they are JUNK! It says on their site that the I91400 clips are for the front and rear windshield for 64-66 GTO, Chevelle etc. The clips are too short and don't catch the trim. 

Looking at their catalog they also list a set for the 66-67 chevelle rear window. 

Anyone know if those are better or another alternative?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

topfuel67 said:


> I bought a set of the repro window clips for my 65 Tempest and they are JUNK! It says on their site that the I91400 clips are for the front and rear windshield for 64-66 GTO, Chevelle etc. The clips are too short and don't catch the trim.
> 
> Looking at their catalog they also list a set for the 66-67 chevelle rear window.
> 
> Anyone know if those are better or another alternative?


The front and rear windshields use different clips, You can find the kits at this supplier; The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts

XP4292G (1966 - 1967 GTO/LeMans) FRONT WINDSHIELD MOLDING CLIP KIT
$12.95 
XP4295G (1966 - 1967 GTO/LeMans) REAR WINDOW MOLDING CLIP KIT
$12.95


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I used the ones from the parts place inc and they worked good. The glass company had to redrill the holes to attach them when they reinstalled the windows cause I had done work in the window channels, but they worked great!


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you need to drill and use screws with the ones from the parts place? I didn't need to pull my rear window since its a CA car and it had 0 rust issues.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

topfuel67 said:


> Do you need to drill and use screws with the ones from the parts place? I didn't need to pull my rear window since its a CA car and it had 0 rust issues.


Yes, the clips came with new screws and the guys who put the windshield and back glass in drilled the holes and put the clips and trim on.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The trim clips are available from Dorman also. If you have a parts store such as NAPA or Car Quest nearby, they carry Dorman and IF they have a partsman that knows what he/she is doing, they can find and get them for you rather than pay shipping.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There too, if there's been no work in those areas then the original holes should be fine with the new clips and screws. You shouldn't need to do any drilling. :cheers


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

So will the clips that come with the screws fit right over the studs that are in the windshield channel? I'm thinking those may secure a bit better as long as that hole is in the right position. The clips that were too short were pulling right off the studs.


----------

